# Yuan MCP788 TV Tuner + Acer PC



## Nat S (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi I'm new here and have a specific query.

I bought my son an Acer Aspire L3600 Desktop. He wants to be able to watch TV on his computer and the L3600 has a fitted Yuan TV Tuner. My problem is that using Windows Media Centre, a scan for channels (either Analogue or Digital) returns "No Services Found". The Aerial installation is good - rooftop Digital and all Freeview Channels working on normal set-top box and TV. All five terestial Analogue Channels are also fine on the TV.

Control Panel reports that the Driver is up to date and that the Hardware is working properly. The user manual is no help at all.

There is no Yuan Application Software on the PC and I didn't get any disks / documentation.

Comet and Acer are just fobbing me off.

Even though it's under Warranty, Comet gave me Acer's Software Support line which is a premium rate 0906- number. My landline and mobile both have these blocked and I don't want to unblock this. I'm not convinced it's a software problem anyway. I think I'm probably omitting a basic setup activity ?


Can anyone advise what might be wrong ?


----------

